# Let's stop SCREWING around...



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

... and talk screwdrivers for a moment.

Ordered a set of 9 watch screwdrivers (bergeon copies basically) from China (serves me right, right?) and although they're OK (for now) the small 0.5mm is giving me a lot of trouble as it keeps bending on screws that are tight.

So I've been looking on Otto Frei's website and cousins and I was thinking of buying a solid good 0.5mm one from these guys, probably cousins because I see they have a larger selection and offer all sorts of interesting stuff for a good price. Note that I'm mostly interested in the screwdriver blade as that is the one that causes trouble. I noticed that they sell just the blades as well...

Do you guys have any preferences ? Have you had any bad experiences with certain ones ? I saw that they have steel, hardened steel, anodized steel, there's bergeon but there's also a brand called A F Swiss. Most seem to be in the 10-20$ range and that's what I'm interested, for now.

Are the plain steel ones gonna be just like the chinese cr*p ?

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/bergeon-stainless-steel-ergonomic-30081

Would these be good, they're supposedly hardened steel. I wonder if they offer some replacement blades like others do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> ... and talk screwdrivers for a moment.
> 
> Ordered a set of 9 watch screwdrivers (bergeon copies basically) from China (serves me right, right?) and although they're OK (for now) the small 0.5mm is giving me a lot of trouble as it keeps bending on screws that are tight.
> 
> ...


 they look ok, personally i would just get the blades


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good grade of steel and properly hardened would be good if you can identify it. i don't like stainless steel for knives or tools.water hardened drill rod would make good screw dtiver bits. no chinese steel. vinn


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Well I assume that a Bergeon hardened steel blade should be good right ? I imagine there are more expensive ones out there but these things should be above average right ?

Should I look for something "higher" than hardened steel ?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As Bruce says you can just get the blades. I have a set of AF screwdrivers and use Bergeon stainless steel blades in them from cousins


----------

